# .22 handguns to consider



## Ross

Looking for a .22 handgun to plink away with. Any suggestions or dire warnings? Already warned off Ruger's DA .22 for trigger pull Kinda like a revolver, prefer DA but there is a nice used SA Ruger available but I think a tad over priced Auto is OK the mini Browning 1911 is pretty nice too Any thoughts?


----------



## krackin

The best .22 I ever used is a MK II Ruger. Not just mine but all I have fired, all blued. Rumor had it at the time that the stainless wasn't as accurate. I don't recall using one at the moment. The old HR revolvers were a lot of fun, if you can find one, get it. Don't dicker. Single Six is OK. Colt Woodsman, buy it. Nothing else out there ever impressed me much.


----------



## Vahomesteaders

The ruger mk series is great. Browning has one very similar the buck mark series. Both great shooters and very reliable.


----------



## Cabin Fever

I think I would really like the Beretta M9 .22LR. I also like the takedown idea of the new Ruger MkIV. My MkII is tough to field strip for cleaning.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

I manage a small fleet of MKIII some in the 22/45 configuration some int he MKIII hunter 

my personal gun is a RUger MKIII 22/45 with the removable grip panels a Picatiny rail and a Vortex Venom 3moa micro dot which is how I have the majority of the ones I manage set up now for the youth pistol silhouettes. 
we shoot this out to 100 meters on rams , and as long as you do your part the ram is hit 

the configuration just works


----------



## krackin

Vahomesteaders said:


> The ruger mk series is great. Browning has one very similar the buck mark series. Both great shooters and very reliable.


I totally forgot Browning, I'm embarrassed and deservedly so. They were way out of my price range when I was a kid. I don't remember the .22 rifle model number, pretty, yet my 'cheap' Nylon 66 would walk all over it.


----------



## krackin

Cabin Fever said:


> I think I would really like the Beretta M9 .22LR. I also like the takedown idea of the new Ruger MkIV. My MkII is tough to field strip for cleaning.





GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> I manage a small fleet of MKIII some in the 22/45 configuration some int he MKIII hunter
> 
> my personal gun is a RUger MKIII 22/45 with the removable grip panels a Picatiny rail and a Vortex Venom 3moa micro dot which is how I have the majority of the ones I manage set up now for the youth pistol silhouettes.
> we shoot this out to 100 meters on rams , and as long as you do your part the ram is hit
> 
> the configuration just works


Yup, there is a trick to the MK II. Once you learn it, you know it. 

Little brother had the first MK II I ever shot. Sumbeech. We met up at a local sand pit where he showed the handgun. I'm thinking mid '70's. While I was admiring it he went out and set up cans, 75 to 100 yards. All this time more shooters are coming in, just what we do. 

About the time little brother thought we had maximum observers, he proceeded to take out 4 of those cans at 75 yards, 4 shots. He handed the MK II to me. " Give some front sight, no windage, here is the other clip." Wow. Took them all. I'll bet the gun is even better than that, seeing as I was shooting. I ordered one up the next day.


----------



## alleyyooper

When did Canada legalize hand guns?

 Al


----------



## Vahomesteaders

krackin said:


> I totally forgot Browning, I'm embarrassed and deservedly so. They were way out of my price range when I was a kid. I don't remember the .22 rifle model number, pretty, yet my 'cheap' Nylon 66 would walk all over it.


The buck marks run about the same as the ruger now. And boy do they shoot. 
The ruger isn't hard to clean at all once you do it a couple times. They are very reliable. I've shot groundhogs at 50 plus yards with the mkII with 7 inch barrel. Squirrels to.


----------



## Ross

This is is the little Browning. Its about 80% in size of the original 
http://www.browning.com/products/firearms/pistols/1911-22.html


----------



## Ross

alleyyooper said:


> When did Canada legalize hand guns?
> 
> Al


Never been illegal there is a prohib class but |I have that license too.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Cabin Fever said:


> I think I would really like the Beretta M9 .22LR. I also like the takedown idea of the new Ruger MkIV. My MkII is tough to field strip for cleaning.


I don't think I've disassembled either of my MKII's in about 35 years. If they get too dirty I spray them with carb or brake cleaner and blow out anything left with an air hose. 

They can also be soaked over night in a container of diesel fuel and blown out with an air hose.


----------



## Vahomesteaders

Bearfootfarm said:


> I don't think I've disassembled either of my MKII's in about 35 years. If they get too dirty I spray them with carb or brake cleaner and blow out anything left with an air hose.
> 
> They can also be soaked over night in a container of diesel fuel and blown out with an air hose.


Definitely. They have never failed me and never realy need to be disasimbled cleaned. I had one that stayed in the tractor. It was covered in crap and mud. Would fire every time I needed it.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl

Bearfootfarm said:


> I don't think I've disassembled either of my MKII's in about 35 years. If they get too dirty I spray them with carb or brake cleaner and blow out anything left with an air hose.
> 
> They can also be soaked over night in a container of diesel fuel and blown out with an air hose.





Vahomesteaders said:


> Definitely. They have never failed me and never realy need to be disasimbled cleaned. I had one that stayed in the tractor. It was covered in crap and mud. Would fire every time I needed it.


The MK I/II/III is not really that hard to disassemble, it's just a difficult procedure to write out in an instruction manual. I've written several weapon operator and armorer manuals, and know, firsthand, the challenges of writing out complex manual tasks in a way that is clear to all readers.

The problem with the disassembly and reassembly on the I/II/III is that the pistol has to be oriented various ways at various times to get the hammer and hammer strut aligned properly. As I krackin pointed out, once you know the trick, you know it- the problem is just that it's so difficult to explain without the opportunity to demonstrate. 


Not doing a disassembled clean on a MK from time to time is really not a good idea. Spray-and-blow will keep them running in most cases, but there are some areas that will collect the flowing debris, but don't readily accept being blown clean, like the mainspring housing and the connector plunger well on the trigger. Neither of those areas tend to pick up much fouling until lube of cleaner causes it to flow into there, and, once it's there, compressed air isn't going to do much to get it out.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Not doing a disassembled clean on a MK from time to time is really *not a good idea*. Spray-and-blow will keep them running in most cases, but there are some areas that will collect the *flowing debris*, but don't readily accept being blown clean, like the mainspring housing and the connector plunger well on the trigger. Neither of those areas tend to pick up much fouling until lube of cleaner causes it to flow into there, and, once it's there, compressed air isn't going to do much to get it out.


And yet it's worked for 35 years of heavy use.

If you're using so much lube that it flows into the mainspring housing, the problem isn't your cleaning methods.


----------



## Fishindude

I prefer a semi auto 22 pistol, and like the Rugers suggested, also a fan of the Walther P-22.
My go to 22 that I carry around the farm all the time is a Colt Woodsman, but they are kind of pricey and hard to come by.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl

Bearfootfarm said:


> And yet it's worked for 35 years of heavy use.
> 
> If you're using so much lube that it flows into the mainspring housing, the problem isn't your cleaning methods.


Was by no means saying that it couldn't be a workable regimen, or that it's not one that has worked for many, many gun owners over the years. 

I was just saying that it wasn't a "good idea" to let a gun that gets heavily used to go 35 years with nothing more than flush-and-squirt maintenance, especially one that is as inherently dirty as an autoloading rimfire. 

A periodic detail cleaning and lube is a "good idea" for any gun- especially an autoloading timfire.


----------



## JawjaBoy

I readily admit to being a die hard revolver guy, but I really want one of the new Mk IV Rugers in the worst way! Handled one recently at a gun shop and like pretty much everything about it. REALLY glad to see the loaded chamber indicator gone! Unless a truly great deal on something else comes along, a new Ruger will be the newest addition to my gun safe.


----------



## Ross

Checked out an alpha proj DA .22 revolver. Functions nicely and might be the one I go for. Due to the Liberal govt. Here I decided to get a 9mm Noronco SIG 226 copy before they changed the laws. Thats whacked my budget some so the .22 is on hold until summer. I still appreciate your thoughts on a .22 I just gave myself more time to decide


----------



## RPJR

I love my GP 100 in.22. Real good shooting gun. 10 shots, too! A bit on the pricey side, but well made.


----------



## FireMaker

Ruger mk whatever. They are all good. I have a Ruger standard ( pre mk series).
Old, worn, accurate, never fails, etc.


----------



## Cornhusker

I like the S&W Victory 22.
Inexpensive and a really nice shooter.
That being said, I want a Ruger MarkIV, but I'm waiting for the price to come down


----------



## krackin

FireMaker said:


> Ruger mk whatever. They are all good. I have a Ruger standard ( pre mk series).
> Old, worn, accurate, never fails, etc.


Yeserie, shot them first. Some had a little ramping problem.


----------



## hunter63

Shoot the Mrk III and the 22/45....both shot fine with no ammo problems.
Favorite is still the Ruger Single Six...


----------



## Jolly

Not new (although I've seen old NIB stuff out there), but the S&W 422 was a very nice little gun that was often overlooked. Very light, fairly accurate, adjustable sights. Might run across one pretty cheap.

Another, older gun you may run across for cheap, that is a pretty decent shooter is the High Standard Sentinel. 9-shot, double action. Points pretty well.

Just a couple of weapons that may still fit within your decreased budget, but are still good shooters.


----------



## gilberte

A few years ago when I was a young fellaD) I won a .22 revolver that was built on the Colt Python frame. What a sweet shootin' iron that was. I was too poor and stupid to keep it though.


----------



## Ross

RPJR said:


> I love my GP 100 in.22. Real good shooting gun. 10 shots, too! A bit on the pricey side, but well made.


Glad to hear this! Ruger is a favorite of mine


----------



## barnbilder

I replaced my worn out MK I with an sp101 in .22LR. I use a .22 pistol a lot, like daily almost. I am liking the sp101.


----------



## krackin

Right now I'm thinking back and thinking the H&R 9 shot .22 revolver and High Standard are the same manufacturer. Pretty sure on that, 5 bucks worth. Naw, $10. I was there. 

Now, my question is this. Did Western Auto tag any of these?


----------



## oceantoad

Had the H&R back in the 80s when working in the oil fields. Carried real well in the side pocket of my bibs. Killed a few water moccasins with it.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Harrington and Richardson (H&R) and High Standard were/are not the same companies.

High Standard was generally a much better quality product.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/H&R_Firearms

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High_Standard_Manufacturing_Company


----------



## krackin

High Standard supplied Sears as J.C. Higgins. The revolvers were basically a knock off of S&W. They may have done some Dan Wesson. 

I'm just going from memory and reminiscing, I've got a fairly high probability of being wrong. I haven't pulled out the old 'Shooting Times' or 'Guns and Ammo' yet. Miss Skeeter.


----------



## Jolly

krackin said:


> Right now I'm thinking back and thinking the H&R 9 shot .22 revolver and High Standard are the same manufacturer. Pretty sure on that, 5 bucks worth. Naw, $10. I was there.
> 
> Now, my question is this. Did Western Auto tag any of these?


Yes, they did. The High Standard was marketed under the Revelation brand. The Western Auto revolver tends not to cost as much as the HS branded revolver, if you run across one at a gun show.

Another gun...if the Taurus 9-shot revolver had a better trigger, it would be a pretty decent kit gun. Triggers tend to be too heavy, especially in double-action.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

krackin said:


> High Standard supplied Sears as J.C. Higgins. The revolvers were basically a knock off of S&W. They may have done some Dan Wesson.
> 
> I'm just going from memory and reminiscing, I've got a fairly high probability of being wrong. I haven't pulled out the old 'Shooting Times' or 'Guns and Ammo' yet. Miss Skeeter.


Lots of different manufacturers made guns under the J C Higgins label, including Winchester, Savage and FN. 
They weren't a "knock off" of S&W, and they had nothing at all to do with Dan Wesson.

http://danwessonfirearms.com/


----------



## krackin

Bearfootfarm said:


> Lots of different manufacturers made guns under the J C Higgins label, including Winchester, Savage and FN.
> They weren't a "knock off" of S&W, and they had nothing at all to do with Dan Wesson.
> 
> http://danwessonfirearms.com/


You better dig a bit deeper than that. Of course they were 'knock offs' there was no real design change at all, merely enough to prevent patent infringement, frame and barrel shape as well as hammer, trigger, grips. etc. All cosmetic. High Standard didn't pioneer top break, nor even the basic revolving cylinder. Nor did they invent double actions, side loading gates, swing out cylinders, adjustable sights, or any innovations. Nothing. I'm not saying they aren't decent firearms, they just don't reach your implied pinnacle. Far from it. 

Dan Wesson did some build under High Standard name. I just may have one of them just as the name change happened, .44. Piece of junk. Way out of time. In this case it is no S&W knock off. 

Let us not forget all the sporterized Mausers and Carcanos Western Auto carried. There were a lot of them.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

krackin said:


> Dan Wesson did some build under High Standard name.


Dan Wesson buying the rights to use the name after High Standard went out of business isn't the same thing as "High Standard may have done some Dan Wesson".
Dan Wesson never had those rights though:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High_Standard_Manufacturing_Company



> In December 1984, its assets were auctioned. Gordon Elliott, who had been the National Parts Distributor, purchased: the .22 Target pistols, the Crusader line and the High Standard name and trademarks.
> 
> In the spring of 1993, High Standard of Houston, Texas acquired the company assets and trademarks, as well as the .22 Target Pistols. These original assets were transferred from Connecticut to Houston, Texas in July 1993. The first shipments of Houston manufactured pistols began in March, 1994.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dan_Wesson_Firearms

As to being "S&W knockoffs", if you want to use that logic, the S&W's were "Colt knockoffs".

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Revolver


> In 1836, an American, Samuel Colt patented the first revolver mechanism that led to the widespread use of the revolver.


It's more accurate to say they were unique designs that happened to share some basic features, the same way all cars have wheels.


----------



## krackin

Kind of humping the fence post now now ain't ya?


----------



## Bearfootfarm

krackin said:


> Kind of humping the fence post now now ain't ya?


Is that what you call having a discussion?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

one really can't be an exact copy of the other if they rotate in different directions


krackin said:


> Kind of humping the fence post now now ain't ya?


DROP IT , OR YOU WILL FORCE ME TO HAND OUT INFRACTIONS FOR NOT NICE 

by the way since the rotate in opposite directions colt right and S&W left they are different. or at least different enough for the patent office.


----------



## krackin

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> one really can't be an exact copy of the other if they rotate in different directions
> 
> DROP IT , OR YOU WILL FORCE ME TO HAND OUT INFRACTIONS FOR NOT NICE
> 
> by the way since the rotate in opposite directions colt right and S&W left they are different. or at least different enough for the patent office.


Yup, so it was and so it is. Knew that, plus rifling depth,etc. Not really bragging but I've been shooting rifles for over 10 lustra. That is 50 years. Been using handguns for 45 years.


----------



## krackin

And I hope y'all didn't get splinters from the fence post. ;-)


----------



## Ross

"getting more time" means covering firearm purchases before they get banned. The Liberal Govt. is supposed to be prohibiting AR's soooo for $160ish I had to pick up an AR lower so any new class can be on my license. I doubt the next Conservative govt. would let that stand but they're hardly the guardians of firearms owners they claim to be either. Crazy I have to cover myself against likely new regulation buying a 9 mm pistol and an AR (which I am not even going to complete in all likelihood) instead of the little .22 I want.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

I understand I purchased what I thought I could make do as a lifetime supply of standard capacity magazines while the prices were still reasonable a few months before our election.

I couldn't be happier that mags are now selling for 25% to 50% less than when I purchased them , heck I even bough a few more because once my son started running one of my G17s in action pistol it didn't seem like I had enough mags with both of us shooting the same league night.

a few weeks after our election I finially purchased the 22 pistol I had been wanting for some time but had been making politically motivated purchases before I couldn't.


----------



## krackin

I trust my fellow citizens. That is who I am. I want you armed if you so choose. I trust your judgement as I expect you to trust mine. That makes a civil society. I have no fear of an armed civil society at all. It makes for a level field should it be needed.


----------

